# idle issues



## relicshunter (Aug 4, 2013)

I have a 1980 35hp evinrude that I have been working on and I finally got it running but it will only run with a high throttle. For example: I cold start it with no problems and it warms up for a minute and then as soon as I drop the throttle from cold start position it dies.
I completely rebuilt the carb., changed out the fuel lines and installed new spark plugs. 
Any thoughts on what I am missing here?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like no fuel draw at low rpms.
Idle passages are still blocked would be my guess.


----------



## relicshunter (Aug 4, 2013)

I very thoroughly cleaned the passages, blew air through them before reassembling the carb. The low idle needle was set as instructed at 1 1/4 turns. following the tuneup directions I have turned the nob another 2 full turns out trying to find a stable point that I can get a lower idle without stalling. It's better but still not a motor that can just sit at a low idle well. Any other thoughts?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Setting idle rpm requires the boat be in the water,
running, in gear, while tied securely to the dock.
Idle rpm is set with the engine in gear in the water
to overcome gear and prop load and back pressure
created by the water level in the exhaust passages.
So 600 rpm on the water may be 1200 rpm on the flush muffs.


----------

